# New Canadian copyright



## antonkan (Aug 14, 2009)

How can I remove the new Canadian copyright? This was came in the red box and it says, "CANADIAN CONSUMER RIGHTS AT RISK - Click here to speak our copyright." So it was on the top of the GBAtemp logo.

So is there way to remove this?


----------



## anaxs (Aug 14, 2009)

no
i dont think iu can remove it but it doesnt make a different really


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm fairly sure that this bar is only visible to Canadian members because I've yet to see it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 15, 2009)

I cant see it either, but Im interested to see what it looks like. Anyone want to post a screenie?


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 15, 2009)

same

only for canadians

region change in the profile didnt work so I guess it IP checks


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't see it, would like to see a screenshot!


----------



## emupaul (Aug 15, 2009)

yes please do post this screenshot.. this is news to me... special ip filtering for Canadians....might be isp level right now....


----------



## emupaul (Aug 15, 2009)

also run a command console if your on windows and type in *ipconfig -all* i want to see where the dns ips you have... this would be usefull information.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 15, 2009)

Do you have an ad blocker? If you do, you might be able to stop the bar from showing up.


----------



## AbraCadvr (Aug 15, 2009)

looks like that


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 15, 2009)

Lucky Canadians getting their own special red GBAtemp box about their copyright laws getting wack.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 15, 2009)

Why does it matter anyway?  Its only a tiny thing man alive people moan about the tiniest of things, especially women.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 15, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

> Why does it matter anyway?  Its only a tiny thing man alive people moan about the tiniest of things, especially women.


Thus is why Antokan is posting about this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Nah, just kidding lol (maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## emupaul (Aug 16, 2009)

ok well its a gbatemp only thing.... Americans should see this too, in fact everyone...why limit to Canadians this is a global problem


----------



## Anteo (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't consider this a world problem becuase this issue is about Canadian copyright law becoming more strict like America's. I have already sent out four letters to the government via my name and the others living with me. I hope this doesn't get passed...


----------



## Anteo (Aug 16, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> It is a global issue because of the side effects that hurt everyone else.  I think acegunman had the example where GBATemp sponsors would be affected and that affects everyone on this site.  This is of course a micro-example.



ahhhh, now I understand. Well I don't know if anybody from other countries can simply write a letter to our government, I think that would be irrelevant. But still hope it doesn't get passed xD.


----------

